# GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht/Gtx 770 lightning im test/ Update 2 preise und daten veröffentlicht



## D@rk (27. Mai 2013)

*GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht/Gtx 770 lightning im test/ Update 2 preise und daten veröffentlicht*

Auf Videocardz.com sind jz die ersten Folien der 770 aufgetaucht die, die Leistung darstellen sollen.

http://videocardz.com/images/2013/05/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-770-Performance1.png

http://videocardz.com/images/2013/05/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-770-Performance-Chart.png

Die GTX 770 soll um die 15% langsamer sein als die große Schwester die GTX 780. bei 1080p -13.7% und bei 1600p -17.5%.
Dennoch hohlt dich nvidia die Krone zurück und zeigt das die 770 ca. 12,4% auf 1080p und 9,6% aif 1600p schneller ist als die 7970ghz edt.

Gleichzeitig wird auch geschrieben das sich ein upgrade von der gtx670 nicht lohne. Von der gtx570 zur 770 wäre es eine Leistungssteigerung von bis zu 65%.

Die 770 soll 8 smx, 1536 cudas , 128 texture mapping units und 32 rastar units an board haben. Sie soll mit 2gb speicher kommen.
Der takt liegt bei 1046 base und 1085 boost. Der Speicher wird mit effektiv 7010mhz befeuert.

Die Karte kommt mit einen 6pin und einen 8pin stromanschluss.
Der kühler wird von der titan übernommen. Nvidia gibt auch direkt grünes licht gür custom designes der partner.

Im SLI bereich verdoppelt sich fast die Leistung der 770. 

Der test sieht gut aus aber leider ist es wirklich nur eine gtx680 im neuen Mantel mit mehr tackt.



Update :

Auf videocardz.com ist jetzt ein test der GTX 770 Lightning von MSI veröffentlicht worden.

Die OC version taktet mit 1150MHz bzw. 1202 MHz. Der Spekchertackt wurde auch angehoben auf 1753 MHz.

Im test wurde die Gtx 770 Lightning gegen die Gtx 680 und Titan geschickt. Gleichzeitig wurde auch die gtx770 im Sli getestet.

Die Testplatform ist :

CPU: Intel Core i7-3960X
Motherboard: MSI BIG BANG XPower II
Graphics: MSI GTX770 Lightning
Drivers: ForceWare 320.08 and 314.09 (for TITAN and 680)

Test:
http://videocardz.com/images/2013/05/MSI-GeForce-GTX-770-Lightning-Test.png

Die Gtx schlägt sich nicht schlecht. Vorallem im SLI ist sie deutlich besser als eine titan, warscheinlich auch kosten günstiger.

Sli performance :
http://videocardz.com/images/2013/05/MSI-GeForce-GTX-770-Lightning-SLI.png

Die OC eigenschaften wurden auch kurz angetestet und die GTX 770 wurde auf 1300MHz boost getacktet.
http://videocardz.com/images/2013/05/MSI-GeForce-GTX-770-Lightning-3DMark.png

Gruß D@rk


Update 2

Auf Computerbase kann man jetzt lesen das die Eckdaten und der preis der gtx770 veröffentlicht wurden.

Die gtx 770 soll 305€ ohne steuern kosten. Das wäre deutlich günstiger als die gtx680 und würd sich somit im preissegment zu der 7970ghz einreihen bzw bei der 2 gb version.Also ein direkter konkurent. 
Damit würde die gtx680 noch unnötiger werden. 

Die Tacktraten lauten
Base: 1046 Mhz
Boost: 1085 Mhz
Speicher: 3505 Mhz


Mfg D@rk


----------



## facehugger (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht*

Die Leistung war ja irgendwie abzusehn. Für Besitzer älterer Schleudern (mit nicht ganz so großem Geldbeutel) sicher einen Blick wert. Würde mich interessieren, ob AMD sich im Zugzwang sieht... GTX770/780/Titan interessiert mich nicht, ich kann auf Maxwell warten. Ich hab eh meist 1-2 Generationen übersprungen, damit sich die Geldausgabe auch *wirklich* lohnt

Gruß


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht*

+12,4% unter FullHD und +9,6% unter 1600p gegenüber der 7970GHz werdens im PCGH Parcours sicher nicht.


----------



## Rolk (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> +12,4% unter FullHD und +9,6% unter 1600p gegenüber der 7970GHz werdens im PCGH Parcours sicher nicht.


 
Denke ich auch. Ich Tippe eher auf Gleichstand.


----------



## facehugger (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht*

Warten wir halt auf die offiziellen Benches. Und zwischenzeitlich hole ich die Spekulatiuskekse wieder hervor, draußen ist eh Herbst

Gruß


----------



## D@rk (27. Mai 2013)

Getestet wurde mit einem i7 3960x auf 2560x1600 alles auf high ohne AA


----------



## Skysnake (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht*

Das ist doch mal wieder Cherry-Picking 

Wenn man nach nVidia geht, ist die GTX780 30,5% schneller als HD7970GHz. Wenn man sich aber z.B. CB anschaut, dann sind es nur 11/ 17% bei 1080p und 1AA&1AF/4AA&16AF.

Bei 1600 sind es dann statt 28,6% nur 16%....

Die GTX770 wird also im Schnitt kaum schneller sein als die 7970GHz. <=5% wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Spinal (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht*

Das ist ja mal wieder eine tolle Grafik 
Meine Glaskugel sagt, dass die GTX 770 mit 16% mehr Bandbreite und 4% mehr Takt etwa 10% schneller als eine GTX 680 sein wird. Damit wäre sie dann wohl etwa 3-4% schneller als eine 7970 GHz Edition.
Ich hoffe AMD kontert das noch dieses Jahr. Nicht nur wegen den Preisen, sondern auch weil es Marketingtechnisch sicher nicht von Vorteil ist, wenn das Topmodell von einer Performance Karte in quasi allen Belangen geschlagen wird.

bye
Spinal


----------



## sfc (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht*

Als ehrlich gesagt bezweifle ich, dass die als leicht übertaktete 680 grundsätzlich an der 7970 GHz vorbeizieht. Ganz besonders bei den Gaming Evolved-Titeln in der Liste. Wüsste zum Beispiel mal gerne, wie die Ergebnisse bei Max Payne 3 und BF3 zustandekommen.


----------



## beren2707 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht*

Ohne AA kann man den Test in der Pfeife rauchen. :P
Ein Jahr später die Leistung auf Niveau einer GTX 680 OC / 7970 GE/OC für einen Preis von ~400-500€ und dann GTX 770 taufen? Fortschrittlich, fortschrittlich...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht*

Geforce 680 Ultra incoming. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## oksboht (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Ohne AA kann man den Test in der Pfeife rauchen.


 
In der 2. Folie steht doch unten links was von 4AA o.O


----------



## beren2707 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht*



oksboht schrieb:


> In der 2. Folie steht doch unten links was von 4AA o.O


 Ups, danke, glatt überlesen.


----------



## Rolk (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht*

Nachdem die 1. Folie schon ziemlich fragwürdig aussieht hat warscheinlich keiner mehr weiter gelesen. Mir ging es mal so.


----------



## Spinal (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht*



sfc schrieb:


> Als ehrlich gesagt bezweifle ich, dass die als leicht übertaktete 680 grundsätzlich an der 7970 GHz vorbeizieht. Ganz besonders bei den Gaming Evolved-Titeln in der Liste. Wüsste zum Beispiel mal gerne, wie die Ergebnisse bei Max Payne 3 und BF3 zustandekommen.


 
Der Knackpunkt ist der 7Gbps Ram. Die 192 Gb/s der GTX 680 sind in vielen Spielen der Flaschenhals. Die 224 Gb/s der GTX 770 (wenn es denn stimmt) würden der Karte sicher sehr gut tun. Gerade mit AA.



beren2707 schrieb:


> Ohne AA kann man den Test in der Pfeife rauchen. :P
> Ein Jahr später die Leistung auf Niveau einer GTX 680 OC / 7970 GE/OC für einen Preis von ~400-500€ und dann GTX 770 taufen? Fortschrittlich, fortschrittlich...


 
Also die Preise finde ich nun auch nicht schön, aber die Leistung ist in meinen Augen in Ordnung. Immerhin war das bei vorigen Generationen auch nicht viel anders. Speziell die GTX 570 war etwa auf dem Niveau der GTX 480.
Aber genrell scheinen die Zyklen länger zu werden. Die Radeon 7970 ist nun schon 1,5 Jahre alt und als GHz Edition immernoch das schnellste was AMD im Programm hat. Bei den Prozessoren hat sich seit Sandy Bridge auch nicht so wahnsinnig viel getan.

bye
Spinal


----------



## beren2707 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht*

Der Witz ist aber, dass die GTX 570 im Gesamtpaket die "bessere" 480 (leiser, kühler, geringerer Verbrauch etc.) war, jedoch bei ~300€ den Markt betrat. Die 770, die wirklich nur eine auf OC ausgelegte, umgetaufte GTX 680 ist (und entsprechend mehr schluckt), wird wohl schlappe 100-200€ mehr zum Einstieg kosten. Da stimmt meiner Meinung nach das Verhältnis zwischen Mehrleistung und Mehrpreis angesichts des Alters der konkurrierenden Modelle ganz und gar nicht.


----------



## Spinal (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht*

Da hast du vollkommen recht. Deshalb schrieb ich auch, "abgesehen vom Preis". 100 - 200 Euro mehr ist zwar übertrieben, aber sie kostet wahrscheinlich zumindest das gleiche wie eine GTX 680


----------



## beren2707 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht*

Da es die günstigste GTX 780 ab ~590€ gibt, halte ich zwischen 400-500€ für sehr realistisch. Lieber wären mir natürlich 400-500€ für die GTX 780 und ~300€ für die GTX 770, aber man versucht ja momentan leider krampfhaft, die Karten preislich oberhalb der Vorgängergeneration einordnen zu können. Die Mehrleistung gibts also nicht für den gleichen Preis wie beim Vorgänger, sondern für entsprechenden Aufpreis; so, als wäre z.B. ein Galaxy SII nie günstiger geworden und die Nachfolger entsprechend immer weiter nach oben eingepflegt worden - klingt in dem Fall schwachsinnig, ist es bei Grafikkarten aber nicht minder. Folglich: Preise für GTX 6xx runtersetzen und GTX 7xx an deren Stellen einordnen, dann haben (fast) alle Nvidia wieder lieb, außer die Titankäufer natürlich.


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Geforce 680 Ultra incoming.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Aber erst am Donnerstag, gell? *unschuldig guck*
Dabei ist das bei uns ja ein Feiertag... diese Gottlosen Nvidianer!


----------



## facehugger (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht*

Genau wegen Nvidias aktuellem "Preisgnachobengetreibe" überspringe ich GTX770/780 bewusst und warte auf lohnendere Investitionen. Mit meiner GTX670 sollte mir das auch nicht besonders schwer fallen...

gruß


----------



## Fossi777 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Da es die günstigste GTX 780 ab ~590€ gibt, halte ich zwischen 400-500€ für sehr realistisch. Lieber wären mir natürlich 400-500€ für die GTX 780 und ~300€ für die GTX 770, aber man versucht ja momentan leider krampfhaft, die Karten preislich oberhalb der Vorgängergeneration einordnen zu können. Die Mehrleistung gibts also nicht für den gleichen Preis wie beim Vorgänger, sondern für entsprechenden Aufpreis; so, als wäre z.B. ein Galaxy SII nie günstiger geworden und die Nachfolger entsprechend immer weiter nach oben eingepflegt worden - klingt in dem Fall schwachsinnig, ist es bei Grafikkarten aber nicht minder. Folglich: Preise für GTX 6xx runtersetzen und GTX 7xx an deren Stellen einordnen, dann haben (fast) alle Nvidia wieder lieb, außer die Titankäufer natürlich.



Jo als Titan Käufer wäre ich nach dem Release der GTX 780 echt angepisst und würde nie wieder Nvidia kaufen. 
Die GTX770 ist nichts anderes als eine leicht übertaktete 680 und wird somit kaum schneller sein als eine 7970 GH Edition, 
Aber natürlich wieder mindestens 50 Eur teurer als die GTX 680. Bin mal gespannt wie lange Nvidia noch ihre Käufer verar..... will.


----------



## beren2707 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht*

Sehe ich auch so, jedoch muss man dabei den Kunden auch den Spiegel vorhalten. Wer gleich zum Release die dicken Batzen auf den Tisch wirft, darf sich nicht wundern, wenn beim nächsten Mal der gleiche Preis oder gar, der aktuellen "Logik" folgend, ein nochmals höherer Preis aufgerufen wird. Angebot und Nachfrage sollten das auf ein erträgliches Maß drücken können, aber offensichtlich geben die massiven Verkäufe Nvidias Preispolitik recht.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht*



> Jo als Titan Käufer wäre ich nach dem Release der GTX 780 echt angepisst und würde nie wieder Nvidia kaufen.
> Die GTX770 ist nichts anderes als eine leicht übertaktete 680 und wird somit kaum schneller sein als eine 7970 GH Edition,
> Aber natürlich wieder mindestens 50 Eur teurer als die GTX 680. Bin mal gespannt wie lange Nvidia noch ihre Käufer verar..... will.


 
Oh je, ich dachte mit zunehmenden Alter wird man doch in der Regel... etwas mehr objektivität würde nicht schaden...

Dein erstes Beispiel in einem anderen Thread mit scheinbaren Treiberproblemen kann auch nicht ernst gemeint gewesen sein? 
Da hat jemand ein generelles Problem mit seinem Rechner, sowohl mit AMD und Nvidia Karten und du machst du so miesen Treiber von Nvidia dafür verantwortlich - sorry, ich hab nicht mehr weiter gelesen!

Ich hab das Glück mir jedes Jahr eine High-End Karte kaufen zu können und mir ist herzlich egal von welchem Hersteller...
Ich *persönlich *habe 3 x auf AMD gesetzt (4870, 6970, 7870) und bin 3x enttäuscht worden, seiens seitens Perfomance, seien es Ausfälle...Das hatte ich mit Nvidia Karten noch nie - das ist meine persönliche Erfahrung! 

Zum Preisgefüge:

Meine erste High-End Karte 8800 GTX hab ich für 569 € im Jahr 2007 gekauft. Die 8800 Ultra lag auch weit über 600 € - also im exakt gleichen Preisbereich wie die GTX780 jetzt. 
Und genau das ist die einzige und eigentliche Unverschämtheit von Nvidia, nämlich für die Titan so viel aufzurufen – da stimme ich voll zu. 

Für mich bleibt aber über die GTX 780 unterm Strich stehen – eine leise, effiziente und hervorragend zu übertakende High-End Karte die mit 600 € angemessen teuer ist aber zu spät auf den Markt kommt. 
 
Die Titan jetzt als GTX 780 Ultra später zum Preis von 900 € zu bringen hätte wenig Sinn ergeben – so hat Nvidia aus Marketingsicht alles richtig gemacht – wenn man aus Kundensicht viel konsequenter *Nein* dazu sagen hätte müssen! 
In diesem Sinne


----------



## FKY2000 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht*

@killermarcus

ne 7870 ist/war aber nie "High End" ... und enttäuscht kannst eher nicht v. AMD diesbzgl. sein, sondern maximal v. Partner, der die Karte aufgelegt hat (vermute mal Blackscreen-Probs v. Sapphire??)...die Performance dieser Karte ist absolut super in dem Preisbereich (hatte selber eine Asus DC2 7870 und die war super!). Gibts keine 2 Meinungen, sorry.

Die 4870 war ne sehr gelungene Karte (bis auf die Temperaturentwicklung, hatte selber eine v. Gainward) und hat AMD/ATI wieder zurück auf ein Level mit Nvidia gehievt. Kann nur ein Ausfall gewesen sein...Temperaturen/Board-Partner? 

Die 6970 war auch nur ansatzweise "High End" und hatte ggü d. GTX580 meist das Nachsehen. Aber (hatte sowohl GTX580, als auch ne 6970 Ice Q v. HIS) prinzipiell nicht für Kurzlebigkeit bekannt. 

BTT
Aus Titankäufersicht kann es wirklich ärgerlich sein...also ich wäre äußerst verärgert. Die GTX780 ist einfach viel zu nah dran, dafür dass sie preislich dann doch ca. 300€ weg ist...das Statement "ist halt die schnellste Single-GPU" kann doch auch nicht jedes Vernunftsargument aushebeln. Jetzt nicht mehr.

Sinnvoll, ohne Kunden zu verprellen, wäre tatäschlich die GTX680 komplett rauszunehmen und durch die GTX770 quasi zu ersetzen.

Einerseits freuen sich ja die GTX670/680 Käufer darüber, das "ihre" Karten keinem besonderen Werteverfall unterliegen (die AMD-Käufer ja ebenso) andererseits, ist es für Neukäufer/Upgrader erstmal schlecht, für "etwas" mehr Leistung grundsätzlich überproportional viel mehr zu zahlen.

Aber auch hier schließe ich mich der Meinung an, dass es Nachfrage und Angebot schlicht und ergreifend regeln müssen! Ist sie am Markt zu teuer, wird sie hoffentlich in den Regalen liegen, bis der Preis sich angepasst hat. Wo auch immer der dann genau liegt.


----------



## Arno1978 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht*

Es ist doch niemand irgendwie Gezwungen von einer GTX 670/680 auf die 780 umzusteigen.....

Das vernünftigste ist eh immer eine Generation auszulassen bei den Grakas...


----------



## Killermarkus81 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht*



FKY2000 schrieb:


> @killermarcus
> 
> ne 7870 ist/war aber nie "High End" ... und enttäuscht kannst eher nicht v. AMD diesbzgl. sein, sondern maximal v. Partner, der die Karte aufgelegt hat (vermute mal Blackscreen-Probs v. Sapphire??)...die Performance dieser Karte ist absolut super in dem Preisbereich (hatte selber eine Asus DC2 7870 und die war super!). Gibts keine 2 Meinungen, sorry.
> 
> ...



Es geht doch - Danke für diese tolle und unpolemische Antwort! 

Du hast Recht - High End waren alle AMD Beispiele nicht unbedingt...Aber du hast die Problematik schon perfekt getroffen, und das sind aus meiner Sicht Dinge, die einfach nicht gehen. 

Auf die 4870 bin ich von meiner betagten 8800 GTX umgestiegen - ich meine es waren 2 Jahre dazwischen und die Benchmarks bestärkten mich zu einem Wechsel - eine Woche später hab ich die Karte dann wieder zurück geschickt weil das Spielgefühl eher ein Rück- wie Fortschritt war - mein subjektives Gefühl! 

Die anderen Beispiele hast du auch perfekt getroffen. 
Die 7870 hab ich vor gut zwei Wochen aus Preis/Leistungssicht in einen Freundesrechner verbaut (komplett Neuaufbau mit 3570K) und hab zum ersten Mal Probleme gehabt bis diese überhaupt von Win 7 erkannt wurde...Dann eben Blackscreens und dazu das subjektive unrunde Spielgefühl (zugegeben - nicht bei allen Titeln - aber umso schlimmer wenns beim Lieblingsspiel nicht rund läuft)...

Ich werde AMD auch weiterhin eine Chance geben - bisher bin ich aber alles andere als restlos überzeugt. 
Dennoch hoffe ich auf eine stark Volcanic Island Gpu


----------



## Fossi777 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht*

Jo jeder macht so seine eigenen Erfahrungen, und handelt dann dementsprechend danach ...
Habe ich auch kein Problem damit , solange richtige Angaben gemacht werden.

Welchen Post meinst du ? Dass die Nvidia Treiber seit 314.07 Probleme machen ?

Das habe ich ausreichend mit Links belegt, und das scheint nicht nur vereinzelt aufzutreten.


----------



## Spinal (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht*



FKY2000 schrieb:


> @killermarcus
> 
> ne 7870 ist/war aber nie "High End" ... und enttäuscht kannst eher nicht v. AMD diesbzgl. sein, sondern maximal v. Partner, der die Karte aufgelegt hat (vermute mal Blackscreen-Probs v. Sapphire??)...die Performance dieser Karte ist absolut super in dem Preisbereich (hatte selber eine Asus DC2 7870 und die war super!). Gibts keine 2 Meinungen, sorry.



Also nur weil deine Erfahrungen eine andere ist, "darf" es mehr als eine Meinung geben. Es gibt immer mehr als eine Meinung. Vielleicht war es auch eine Karte im Referenzdesign, dann hätte trotz Partner AMD geschludert. Wie dem auch sei, Erfahrung ist Erfahrung, da kann sich jeder seine eigene subjektive Meinung bilden. Selbst wenn man unter objektiven (zb. Tests) anders bewerten könnte.



> Die 4870 war ne sehr gelungene Karte (bis auf die Temperaturentwicklung, hatte selber eine v. Gainward) und hat AMD/ATI wieder zurück auf ein Level mit Nvidia gehievt. Kann nur ein Ausfall gewesen sein...Temperaturen/Board-Partner?



Wieder der Boardpartner schuld. Also dazu muss ich sagen, mir ist schleierhaft wieso, aber AMD hatte damals so weit ich mich erinnere ziemliche probleme mit den Temperaturen der Spawas. Auch bei der 7970 sind die Spawa Temps nicht gerade positiv hervorzuheben.



> Die 6970 war auch nur ansatzweise "High End" und hatte ggü d. GTX580 meist das Nachsehen. Aber (hatte sowohl GTX580, als auch ne 6970 Ice Q v. HIS) prinzipiell nicht für Kurzlebigkeit bekannt.



Ich kenne generell keine Karte die dafür bekannt sein sollte. Außer der Laptop-Chip von Nvidia für die 8X00er Geforce Reihe. Zudem habe ich ziemlich viel zum Thema GF 8800 Ausfall gelesen, aber vielleicht liegt es nur daran das es mich selber betroffen hat. Aber auch hier waren temps und schlechte Lötstellen wohl das Problem (Backofen-trick).



> BTT
> Aus Titankäufersicht kann es wirklich ärgerlich sein...also ich wäre äußerst verärgert. Die GTX780 ist einfach viel zu nah dran, dafür dass sie preislich dann doch ca. 300€ weg ist...das Statement "ist halt die schnellste Single-GPU" kann doch auch nicht jedes Vernunftsargument aushebeln. Jetzt nicht mehr.
> 
> Sinnvoll, ohne Kunden zu verprellen, wäre tatäschlich die GTX680 komplett rauszunehmen und durch die GTX770 quasi zu ersetzen.
> ...



ich glaube Titan-Käufer sind nicht sauer. Also wer eine titan kauft macht das eben, weil es eine Titan ist und nicht weil Preis/Leistung so toll ist. Aber das 780 und 770 so teuer werden sollen ist schon ziemlicher Mist. Auf der anderen Seite, wenn die 770 für 400 Euro bis 430 Euro kommen sollte, fände ich das angemessen. Sie wäre rund 50 Euro teurer als eine 7970 GE und dabei etwas schneller, stromsparender und bietet mehr features.
Schöner wäre natürlich gewesen, die karte kommt zum Kampfpreis von 300 Euro und alle Grafikkarten werden auf einmal günstig 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Khazar (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht*



Fossi777 schrieb:


> Jo jeder macht so seine eigenen Erfahrungen, und handelt dann dementsprechend danach ...
> Habe ich auch kein Problem damit , solange richtige Angaben gemacht werden.
> 
> Welchen Post meinst du ? Dass die Nvidia Treiber seit 314.07 Probleme machen ?
> ...


 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/276107-suche-loesung-zum-stottern.html

Er meinte diesen Link, der hat nichts mit NVIDIA spezifisch zu tun, sondern anscheinend gibt es Probleme generell zwischen Treiber->Graka->TV, sowohl bei AMD als auch NVIDIA.


----------



## Jolly91 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Geforce 680 Ultra incoming.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Die Ultra war noch eine nette Karte, verstarb aber leider mit der Geforce 8800 Ultra. 

Aber so eine GTX 770 wäre ganz nett, für 380€ im Ref. Design, wenn es hinkommen sollte kann man darüber reden, mit dem VK der HD7970 würde ich dann womöglich nicht all zu viel drauflegen. Hätte ich damals die GTX 670 genommen, würde ich mir wohl die GTX 770 sparen können, Leistung ist eben auch nicht alles. 

Abwarten und Tee trinken, mal sehen was da noch kommt.


----------



## beren2707 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht*

Ich möchte ja nicht zu forsch vorhersagen, aber ich denke wohl, dass deine 7970 @ 1100/1800 Mhz kaum langsamer als die GTX 770 sein dürfte. Wieso eine Aufrüstung von einer 670 nicht nötig wäre, von einer 7970 hingegen schon, erschließt sich mir auch nicht so ganz. Außer, du steigst extra für Physx, 3DVision oder bessere DS-Möglichkeiten um.


----------



## FKY2000 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht*



Spinal schrieb:


> Also nur weil deine Erfahrungen eine andere ist, "darf" es mehr als eine Meinung geben. Es gibt immer mehr als eine Meinung. Vielleicht war es auch eine Karte im Referenzdesign, dann hätte trotz Partner AMD geschludert. Wie dem auch sei, Erfahrung ist Erfahrung, da kann sich jeder seine eigene subjektive Meinung bilden. Selbst wenn man unter objektiven (zb. Tests) anders bewerten könnte.


 
Okay, aber da ich sehr viele Erfahrungen mit Karten unterschiedlichster Art und Weise gemacht habe und gerne nach "links und rechts" schaue (habe keinen roten/grünen Favoriten), behaupte ich nicht einfach ins Blaue...sondern wie Killermarcus81 ja netterweise geantwortet habe, lag ich ja richtig. Die 7870 (wir reden v. der. ursprgl. "GHZ-Edition") im speziellen, ist eine sehr gute Karte mit einem sehr guten P/L...da brauchst man nix schlecht reden. Die Blackscreen-Dinger gehen auf die "Kappe" v. Sapphire.



Spinal schrieb:


> Wieder der Boardpartner schuld. Also dazu muss ich sagen, mir ist schleierhaft wieso, aber AMD hatte damals so weit ich mich erinnere ziemliche probleme mit den Temperaturen der Spawas. Auch bei der 7970 sind die Spawa Temps nicht gerade positiv hervorzuheben.


Bzgl. 4870: Die Chips wurden generell sehr heiß und mussten sehr gut gekühlt werden (daher meine Vermutung, das es an unzulänglicher Kühlung, sprich am Boardpartner gelegen haben könnte...weiter nix)



Spinal schrieb:


> Ich kenne generell keine Karte die dafür bekannt sein sollte. Außer der Laptop-Chip von Nvidia für die 8X00er Geforce Reihe. Zudem habe ich ziemlich viel zum Thema GF 8800 Ausfall gelesen, aber vielleicht liegt es nur daran das es mich selber betroffen hat. Aber auch hier waren temps und schlechte Lötstellen wohl das Problem (Backofen-trick).


Es gibt halt trotzdem Karten, die aufgrund ihrer Konstruktion/Temperaturentwicklung keine Musterexemplare bzgl. Haltbarkeit sind. Beide "Lager" hatten derartige Vorfälle. Die HD48xx gehören m.E. auch dazu...neigen/neigten halt schneller zum Defekt.




Spinal schrieb:


> ich glaube Titan-Käufer sind nicht sauer. Also wer eine titan kauft macht das eben, weil es eine Titan ist und nicht weil Preis/Leistung so toll ist. Aber das 780 und 770 so teuer werden sollen ist schon ziemlicher Mist. Auf der anderen Seite, wenn die 770 für 400 Euro bis 430 Euro kommen sollte, fände ich das angemessen. Sie wäre rund 50 Euro teurer als eine 7970 GE und dabei etwas schneller, stromsparender und bietet mehr features.
> Schöner wäre natürlich gewesen, die karte kommt zum Kampfpreis von 300 Euro und alle Grafikkarten werden auf einmal günstig


Deshalb schrieb ich "KANN" und "ICH WÄRE" ... Wenn ich 900€ oder gar mehr für ne Karte hinblätter (unabhängig jetzt v. finanziellen Backround), bin ICH etwas angepi**t, wenn gefühlte 3 Monate später ne Karte für momentan <600€ rauskommt, die wirklich nur knapp drunter performt und soviel weniger kostet. 
Und jetzt kommt ne Behauptung: Ich glaube nicht, dass nur ich das so empfinde, sondern gar ein Großteil d. User. 
Was lernt man als schlauer Titan-Käufer daraus für die Zukunft? Evtl. mal nicht direkt kaufen, sondern die Füsse kurz still halten und abwarten.


----------



## Fossi777 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht*



Khazar schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/276107-suche-loesung-zum-stottern.html
> 
> Er meinte diesen Link, der hat nichts mit NVIDIA spezifisch zu tun, sondern anscheinend gibt es Probleme generell zwischen Treiber->Graka->TV, sowohl bei AMD als auch NVIDIA.



Und die hier...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/276263-neuer-geforce-320-18-whql-treiber-erschienen.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...berprobleme-speziell-bei-battlefield-3-a.html

Wie gesagt, ich gucke schon  genauer hin bevor ich etwas behaupte...


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht*



beren2707 schrieb:


> ich denke wohl, dass deine 7970 @ 1100/1800 Mhz kaum *überhaupt nicht* langsamer als die GTX 770 sein dürfte.


 Fixed.


----------



## beren2707 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht*

In StarCraft II hat sie keine Chance, sobald MSAA und versteckte Einheiten im Bild sind. Das ist ein Ausschlusskriterium für die 7970!


----------



## Verminaard (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht*



FKY2000 schrieb:


> Evtl. mal nicht direkt kaufen, sondern die Füsse kurz still halten und abwarten.


 
Sollte man doch bei Hardware sowieso nicht machen.
Haben uns doch genug Beispiele gelehrt.
Seis die Anfangs tollen OCZ SSD's welche dann doch nicht so toll waren.
SandyBridge mit Sata Bug.
Titan / GTX780 ist natuerlich ein Paradebeispiel, wenn man die DP Leistung der Titan nicht braucht.
Preisverfall oder imho richtiger Gesagt, Preiskorrektur bei Grafikkarten.

Aber so sind wir halt mit unserem Hobby.
Klar wollen wir neue Sachen haben, weil sie eben besser sind als die Alten.
Zumindest wird uns das suggeriert.


Wie ist denn das OC Verhalten der 770er?
Bis jetzt wird ja gegengehalten, das eine 7970gHz etwa gleichschnell sein wird.
Aber diese ist schon uebertaktet.
Man muesste imho das Taktverhalten bei der 770er ausloten, bevor man so eine Aussage treffen kann.

Ansonsten, warten wir doch die ersten Tests ab.


----------



## beren2707 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht*

Eine 7970 GHz ist eine leicht angepasste 7970 mit 1050/1500MHz und lediglich 1,5V VRAM, dafür ~1,256V GPU. Die kann man aber auch übertakten, genau wie die 770 nichts anderes als eine übertaktete und auf OC ausgelegte GTX 680 ist. Der Ausgangspunkt sollte doch immer sein, was man vom Hersteller direkt als garantierte Werte geliefert bekommt. Da gibts nunmal die Ghz Edition als fertig kaufbare Karte die keine Custom-OC-Karte ist, fertig.
Falls man auch manuell erreichbare Werte miteineziehen möchte: Ich werfe dann mal meine 1250/1800Mhz in die Runde. Dagegen wird auch die GTX 770 mit OC nur schwer anstinken können. Von Karten wie Hawkys, die jenseits der 1.337 MHz mitmachen, fange ich erst gar nicht an.


----------



## facehugger (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Falls man auch manuell erreichbare Werte miteineziehen möchte: Ich werfe dann mal meine 1250/1800Mhz in die Runde. Dagegen wird auch die GTX 770 mit OC nur schwer anstinken können. Von Karten wie Hawkys, die jenseits der 1.337 MHz mitmachen, fange ich erst gar nicht an.


Warten wir`s doch einfach ab (auch das OC-Potential der GTX770), selbst du hast (wie wir alle) keine Glaskugel auf dem Nachtschränkchen stehn

Gruß


----------



## FabiCMR (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht*

bin auch weitere benchs gespannt und in wie oc bei ihr was bringt


----------



## alex2210 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Geforce 680 Ultra incoming.


Bekommt die jetzt auch nen Föhn ? 
Ich setz einfach mal auf ne GTX 670 @ Wakü


----------



## Spinal (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Eine 7970 GHz ist eine leicht angepasste 7970 mit 1050/1500MHz und lediglich 1,5V VRAM, dafür ~1,256V GPU. Die kann man aber auch übertakten, genau wie die 770 nichts anderes als eine übertaktete und auf OC ausgelegte GTX 680 ist. Der Ausgangspunkt sollte doch immer sein, was man vom Hersteller direkt als garantierte Werte geliefert bekommt. Da gibts nunmal die Ghz Edition als fertig kaufbare Karte die keine Custom-OC-Karte ist, fertig.
> Falls man auch manuell erreichbare Werte miteineziehen möchte: Ich werfe dann mal meine 1250/1800Mhz in die Runde. Dagegen wird auch die GTX 770 mit OC nur schwer anstinken können. Von Karten wie Hawkys, die jenseits der 1.337 MHz mitmachen, fange ich erst gar nicht an.


 
Zwar ist es richtig, dass die GHz Edition eine fertig kaufbare Karte ist, dennoch sollte man beachten dass die Werte bei deutlich höherer Spannung "erkauft" werden. Ich denke, beide Karten lassen sich bei gleicher Spannung ähnlich gut übertakten, die Radeon hat bei gleichen Takt meist mehr Leistung, die Nvidia lässt sich tendenziell etwas höher takten. Aber es wäre eh schade, wenn das wieder ein AMD vs. Nvidia Thread wird.

Die GTX 770 ACwird vermutlich hauptsächlich durch die höhere Bandbreite profitieren und kaum schneller (wenn überhaupt) als eine GHz Edition sein. Sie wäre aber für rund 400 Euro die meiner Ansicht nach bessere Karte.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Coldhardt (28. Mai 2013)

Spinal schrieb:
			
		

> Die GTX 770 ACwird vermutlich hauptsächlich durch die höhere Bandbreite profitieren und kaum schneller (wenn überhaupt) als eine GHz Edition sein. Sie wäre aber für rund 400 Euro die meiner Ansicht nach bessere Karte.
> 
> bye
> Spinal



warum? Außerdem wird sie wohl keine 400 kosten :/

@Topic Da ohnehin nix offizielles (PCGH z.B)


----------



## rough44 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht*

Naja für Leute wie mich, die von einem phenom x2 und gtx 260 umsteigen wollen, lohnt es sich schon zu überlegen ob man nicht die gtx 770 nimmt.

Selbst wenn man ne 670 nimmt wird man daraus nur profitieren, da die Preise sinken werden bzw angepasst.

Was ich nicht verstehe warum vergleichen hier viele eine 7970 mit OC auf die GTX 770 im "Normalzustand"?


----------



## Coldhardt (28. Mai 2013)

rough44 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich nicht verstehe warum vergleichen hier viele eine 7970 mit OC auf die GTX 770 im "Normalzustand"?



Weil die 770 im Endeffekt auch nur eine 680 mit OC ist.


----------



## Plogbusta (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht*

Mir ist die 7970GE/770 zu langsam, ich spare auf eine OC 780

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/05/23/nvidia_geforce_gtx_780_video_card_review/7#.UaQHQJxrGHs

780 OC vs. 7970GE
http://ht4u.net/reviews/2013/nvidia_geforce_gtx_780_review/index20.php


----------



## AnthraX (28. Mai 2013)

Killermarkus81 schrieb:


> Es geht doch - Danke für diese tolle und unpolemische Antwort!
> 
> Du hast Recht - High End waren alle AMD Beispiele nicht unbedingt...Aber du hast die Problematik schon perfekt getroffen, und das sind aus meiner Sicht Dinge, die einfach nicht gehen.
> 
> ...



So macht halt jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen mit Grafikkarten verschiedener boardpartner. Meine größte qualitative Enttäuschung war eine GTX 260 sowie gtx 460 . Beide litten nach 5-6 Monaten unter bluescreens sowie vram Fehlern (artefakte). Probleme auf AMD Karten bisher -> Fehlanzeige . Meist sind sowas jedoch Einzelfälle , ausser es handelt sich um bekannte fehler der Partner , was dann natürlich nicht die schuld von NV oder AMD ist. 
Ich bin der Meinung das man momentan nicht sagen kann, welcher Hersteller besser ist. Und da machen solche Sachen wie "Never Settle" dann den Unterschied. Daher auch meine 7950 
Aus P/L Sicht muss ich sagen sehe ich AMD momentan leicht vorne. Nvidia ist nun natürlich was die Leistung angeht oben stärker . Diese Preisegionen halte ich für mich persönlich jedoch für astronomisch. Bis 250 ok. Darüber auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht*



AnthraX schrieb:


> So macht halt jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen mit Grafikkarten verschiedener boardpartner. Meine größte qualitative Enttäuschung war eine GTX 260 sowie gtx 460 . Beide litten nach 5-6 Monaten unter bluescreens sowie vram Fehlern (artefakte). Probleme auf AMD Karten bisher -> Fehlanzeige . Meist sind sowas jedoch Einzelfälle , ausser es handelt sich um bekannte fehler der Partner , was dann natürlich nicht die schuld von NV oder AMD ist.
> Ich bin der Meinung das man momentan nicht sagen kann, welcher Hersteller besser ist. Und da machen solche Sachen wie "Never Settle" dann den Unterschied. Daher auch meine 7950
> Aus P/L Sicht muss ich sagen sehe ich AMD momentan leicht vorne. Nvidia ist nun natürlich was die Leistung angeht oben stärker . Diese Preisegionen halte ich für mich persönlich jedoch für astronomisch. Bis 250 ok. Darüber auf keinen Fall.


 
Sorry, da ist wohl ein falscher Eindruck entstanden. Grundsätzlich stimme ich voll zu - einzelne Ausfälle sollten nicht überbewertet werden und gehen als persönliches Pech durch! 
Meine negativen Erfahrungen beziehen sich aber in erster Linie auf die Perfomance. 

Noch mal das Beispiel mit der GTX 8800 und 4870. Ich kann den Zeitraum und Perfomanceunterschied nicht mehr genau beziffern, aber die GTX 8800 war gute 2 Jahre alt als ich diese gegen eine 4870 ersetzen wollte. 
Einschlägige Benchmarks zeigten das der Wechsel durchaus lohnen würde und die GTX 280 war mir zu diesem Zeitpunkt zu teuer. 
Nach dem Wechsel folgte die große Ernüchterung - der davor bekannte Aha-Effekt blieb aus, schlimmer noch. Crysis lief irgendwie unrunder als zuvor. Ich hab mich eine Woche immer wieder mit den höheren Frames getröstet - schlussendlich die Karte aber wieder zurück geschickt und dann kurze Zeit später doch mit der GTX 285 glücklich geworden. 

Gleiches Spiel Brandaktuell mit der 7870 - P/L Verhältnis vermutlich die beste Karte auf dem Markt - rein am Frames Output gemessen. Das teils ("ruckelig" wäre übertrieben) aber einfach nicht so smoothe Spielgefühl hat auch hier ein faden Beigeschmack hinterlassen. 

Zudem möchte ich auf Phys X Effekte (auch wenns nur ein paar Spiele sind) nicht verzichten. Allein auf grafische Effekt zu verzichten stört mich! 
Als Tress FX angekündigt wurde dachte ich noch - hey, möglicherweise eine Alternative - und dann das. 30 und mehr % Einbrüche für einen simplen Effekt...  

Ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf und werde bewusst den Volcanic Islands GPU eine Chance geben - vermutlich werden diese aber gegenüber meiner bald neuen GTX 780 wieder einen schweren Stand haben! 

Zu den Kosten kurz meine Vorgehensweise:  
Einmal High-End kaufen und regelmäßig updaten.
Aktuelles Beispiel: GTX 670 für 380 € gekauft - Auf Ebay min. 200 € zurück. 
GTX 780 für 565 € am release Tag (soviel zum Thema das Produkte beim release zu viel Kosten, muss nicht immer zwangsläufig stimmen) und für eine High-End Single GPU 365 € gezahlt die dann beim nächsten Produktzyklus wieder für min 250 € verkauft werden kann. 
Im übrigen - so viel musste ich schon lange nicht mehr drauf legen, in der Regel reichen schon 200 € einmal im Jahr... 
Dafür hat man immer brandaktuelles Material


----------



## Skysnake (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht*



rough44 schrieb:


> Naja für Leute wie mich, die von einem phenom x2 und gtx 260 umsteigen wollen, lohnt es sich schon zu überlegen ob man nicht die gtx 770 nimmt.
> 
> Selbst wenn man ne 670 nimmt wird man daraus nur profitieren, da die Preise sinken werden bzw angepasst.
> 
> Was ich nicht verstehe warum vergleichen hier viele eine 7970 mit OC auf die GTX 770 im "Normalzustand"?


 Und warum musst/willst du jetzt wechseln, wo es doch ein Jahr auch ohne Wechsel ging?

Die GTX770 ist auch nichts anderes als ne GTX680 mit etwas OC. Und bisher haste die ja auch nicht vermisst 

Also ich würde mir das wirklich überlegen, und die Generation wahrscheinlich auch noch überspringen. Die Preise sind einfach extrem unattraktiv...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Falls man auch manuell erreichbare Werte miteineziehen möchte: Ich werfe dann mal meine 1250/1800Mhz in die Runde. Dagegen wird auch die GTX 770 mit OC nur schwer anstinken können. Von Karten wie Hawkys, die jenseits der 1.337 MHz mitmachen, fange ich erst gar nicht an.


 
1.250 MHz sind alles andere als selbstverständlich und Hawky hat den wohl besten Tahiti-Die aller Wafer abbekommen. Davon auf die Masse zu schließen, ist etwas voreilig.  1.200 MHz schaffen einige Karten, aber darüber hinaus wird die Luft seeehr dünn.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## addicTix (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht (Update gtx 770 lightning im test)*

So wie ich das sehe, braucht man von einer 7970 oder 680 gar nicht zu wechseln auf die neue Generation.
Oder wie sehen Sie dass, Herrn Raff ?


----------



## beren2707 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht (Update gtx 770 lightning im test)*

@Raff: Richtig, war auch nur augenzwinkernd wegen des Verweises auf die OC-Fähigkeiten der 770 bemerkt ; daher auch wie gesagt als Einzelfälle genannt, da jede Karte unterschiedlich gut taktbar ist und von einzelnen besonders gut oder schlecht gehenden Modellen nicht auf die Serie geschlossen werden kann. Deshalb sperre ich mich eher dagegen, OC-Fähigkeiten in einen Vergleich zw. 7970 GE und 770 direkt einfließen zu lassen.

@Weezer: Ich denke, "Herr Raff" könnte das evtl. so sehen; wenn dann aber "Raff" oder "Herr Vötter". 
Zumindest von einer GTX 670/680/7970 lohnt sich mMn der Umstieg auf eine GTX 770 keineswegs, da sie nichts anderes als eine GTX 680 OC mit enstprechend geringer Mehrleistung ohne weitere hervorstechende Merkmale ist; für Neukäufer, die von älteren Generationen aufrüsten, aber durchaus interessant. Von einer GTX 780 (erst Recht mit OC) kann man aber unter Umständen auch als ~670/7970-Besitzer profitieren, wenn man die Mehrleistung und/oder den größeren VRAM ernsthaft benötigen sollte und sich mit der 780 in gewissen Einstellungen in einen spielbaren Bereich bringen kann, der mit den anderen Karten nicht erreichbar wäre. Ob das einem den Aufpreis wert ist, muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Notwendig und aus P/L-Sicht lohnenswert ist es sicherlich nicht.
Die Titan ist im Vergleich zu Customkarten wie der GB WF3 aus P/L-Sicht für Gaming absolut unnötig und überteuert.


----------



## mickythebeagle (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht (Update gtx 770 lightning im test)*

Also bei mir um die Ecke in nem kleinen Laden könnte ich ne Palit GTX770 für 389,99 EUR jetzt sofort mitnehmen. 

.: PC STORE AND MORE - VGA GTX770 OC Palit JetStream 2048MB DDR5 PCIe3.0 :.

wieso sinds eigendlich immer die Palit´s die man zuerst kaufen kann 

Da hat man ja dann schon mal nen Index was die Kosten angeht, der kleine Laden ist ja auch ned der Billigste.


----------



## beren2707 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht (Update gtx 770 lightning im test)*

Wow , günstiger als die GTX 670 zum Start, die GTX 770/680 Ultra. Tja, das schaut schon etwas besser aus als befürchtet. Doch wo ordnen sich dann GTX 670 und 680 ein? Da wo sie hingehören? Sollte das tatsächlich so werden, kann man ja direkt den Glauben an Nvidia und halbwegs vertretbare Preise zurückgewinnen, Hut ab.


----------



## Spinal (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht (Update gtx 770 lightning im test)*

Sorry, ich bin nicht der Raff, aber warum sollte man von einer GTX 680/Radeon 7970 wechseln?
So ein Refresh ist doch eher für Leute interessant, welche die letzte Generation übersprungen haben oder von mid- auf hi-end aufrüsten wollen. Von einer GTX 280 hat sicher auch niemand (mit normalen Verstand) auf eine GTX 285 gewechselt.


----------



## Duvar (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht (Update gtx 770 lightning im test)*

Also wenn der Preis bei ca 400€ bleibt, werd ich mir ne 770er gönnen.
Bin aber auch gespannt wie die 670 und 680 preistechnisch sich anpassen, aktuell bei MF noch Horrorpreise 
Aufpreis zur 780 lohnt nicht für nur Full HD und nicht dem krankhaften zwang alles auf super duper ultra max zu zocken^^


----------



## Skysnake (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht (Update gtx 770 lightning im test)*

Für mehr als FullHD wirds dann aber noch schlechter aus P/L-Sicht, da GK104 stärker Einbricht als die Konkurrenz.


----------



## FooBar (28. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## beren2707 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht*



FooBar schrieb:


> weisst ja... die HD6850 war richtig viel langsamer als die HD5870, und die HD6870 war sogar auch langsamer als die HD5870 erst die HD6950 war teilweise schneller als die HD5870


Musste einigen Ungläubigen mehrfach versichern, wie fatal ihr Fehler war, ihre HD 5870 abzustoßen und gegen eine 6870 zu ersetzen. Aber wenn man nachgefragt hat, ob sie nicht beim Preis und der Architektur stutzig geworden seien, gabs nur Schulterzucken. Da hatten einige Vorschnelle dran zu knabbern, an dem Namenswechsel.



FooBar schrieb:


> generell allerdings, ist die geringe Grösse des Leistungsschubes von der 600er auf die 700er Generation leider repräsentativ für die momentane Stagnation im PC Hardware Bereich...
> hauptsächlich verursacht von AMD (Intel und nVidia sind ja nicht im geringsten unter Zugzwang - sowohl bezüglich Effizienz als auch bezüglich absoluter Leistung).


Ich würde mal so sagen: AMD steht nicht direkt unter Zugzwang, die HD 7xxx ist preislich hervorragend positioniert und von der P/L bislang ungeschlagen an der Spitze. Die Preise von Nvidia sind momentan noch etwas hoch, sollten aber noch leicht fallen und dann die an sich attraktiven Karten empfehlenswerter machen. Jedoch wäre es für uns alle natürlich wünschenswert, wenn in einigen Wochen eine HD 8970/9970 landet, die für ~500€ mit der GTX 780 oder Titan konkurrieren kann.


----------



## Khazar (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht*



FooBar schrieb:


> EDIT:
> 
> wobei:
> hier sieht es aus als würde AMD langsam wieder klar kommen: Erste technische Spezifikationen der Radeon-HD-8000-Serie durchgesickert? Userartikel von Explosiv
> ...


 
*flüster*fake*flüster* 



beren2707 schrieb:


> Jedoch wäre es für uns alle natürlich  wünschenswert, wenn in einigen Wochen eine HD 8970/9970 landet, die für  ~500€ mit der GTX 780 oder Titan konkurrieren kann.


 
Was aber leider ungefähr so wahrscheinlich ist wie Jesus's second coming.


----------



## Cube (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: GTX 770 Performance veröffentlicht (Update gtx 770 lightning im test)*

Ich warte lieber auf mehr Test´s.....man kann ja viel erzählen wen der Tag lang ist


----------

